
Play a Sequence - zatkin
https://oeis.org/play
======
vog
OEIS is a great project and always was of great help for me. Still, they did
not yet receive the attention they deserve.

Anything that helps them to get more attention is a good thing.

However, I would have preferred if they put their energy into making their
website, and especially the search results, more pleasant to look at.
Nevertheless, "Play a Sequence" is a nice gadget.

~~~
dang
> _they did not yet receive the attention they deserve_

They've gotten some on HN at least:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=integer%20sequences%20points%3...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=integer%20sequences%20points%3E10&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
justinpombrio
A023416

